# Reverse Flow Powerhead



## chjy69 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi,

I am trying to upgrade undergravel filter with reverse flow powerheads in 120G tank.
The problem is...

1. Reverse flow powerheads are more expensive than Maxi-jet series.
2. Reverse flow rate is just 50% of original flow rate.

Then here are two questions...
1. Can I use Maxi-jet 1200 for reverse flow undergravel filters? Is any modification or adapter necessary?
2. Is reverse flow much better? Or do I have to just let undergravel filter run without enogh power? (currently it is running with weak air pumps - I don't think it works efficiently)

Thank you guys!

Jun


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

This may helpâ€¦

http://www.amazon.com/AQUARIA-INC-MARIN ... 083&sr=1-4

Iâ€™m not sure what youâ€™re trying to accomplishâ€¦

.


----------



## chjy69 (Sep 27, 2006)

I am trying to upgrade filtering power of UGF.
Current UGF is running with weak air pump, so I am questioning its efficiency.
Converting UGF into reverse flow UGF might enhance its filtering capacity.
What do u think?
Thanks.


----------



## Tigerdat (Jun 29, 2008)

I have used Maxi-jet as a reverse flow on a under gravel filter. I made an adapter out of aquarium tubing, then I cut some 1' pieces and put them inside of each other until I found the correct diameter. I also used a Mag drive 2 prefilter on the inlet of the pump. It definitely worked better that using air to drive the under gravel filter and there was not as much buildup under the filter plates.

I am not a fan of under gravel filters (old technology) The buildup under the plates can/dose cause health problems for most fish. Nigh Nitrates. I might be time to dump the under gravel filter and upgrade to an HOB or canister filter. Here a link for the best deal on Aquaclear 110 filters I've seen in a long time. $44.99 get 2

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... &catid=115


----------



## chjy69 (Sep 27, 2006)

It helps.
Thank you.


----------

